
A City of Workers Turns to Wilders - JumpCrisscross
http://www.spiegel.de/international/europe/fallow-ground-a-dutch-city-turns-to-wilders-a-1138641-2.html
======
everybodyknows
'Votes for Wilders Are Cries for Help'

As were votes for Trump.

~~~
Boothroid
Perhaps Hillary was just a terrible candidate.

~~~
ccvannorman
Can't it be both?

------
jdavis703
I can't help but think the apathy expressed in this article leads to political
disruptions. If people say something along the lines of "what does my vote
matter" and then the article ends with "the centrist party will probably win,"
then people like Wilders will win.

~~~
Boothroid
I'm not surprised by apathy. Politicians have been doing their best to ignore
the views of voters for a long time.

